# 2nd go at BACON.



## wurkenman (Dec 6, 2016)

The first batch (experimental) turned out well. Either that or all my friends lied to me. No matter. 16 pounds in the brine. Can you guess where the Jalepeno peppers are?













pork1.jpg



__ wurkenman
__ Dec 6, 2016


















pork2.jpg



__ wurkenman
__ Dec 6, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks great!

MMM spicy bacon!

That should be good!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm following this one, the jalapeno bacon has me curious


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm following this one, the jalapeno bacon has me curious


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 10, 2016)

About a third of the way there with the brine. It's like waiting for eggs to hatch.


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 18, 2016)

Well it's time.  This will truly be a cold smoke with the outside temps. Wrapped the smoker in some ceramic insulation I had left over.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 18, 2016)

Should be tasty. Hope your little chief gets er done!


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 18, 2016)

The top shelf is the jalepeno batch. I am so curious about that one.


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 18, 2016)

Here it is after 11 1/2 hours of smoke. My poor little smoker worked it's butt off today.  The warmest it got here today was -4.
Got a little color,  but had decent smoke all day.


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 22, 2016)

The jalepeno turned out great. Pretty hot and kind of over powered the smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

Great job!

I think I will try the jalapeno flavor the next batch of bacon I make.

We usually just use black pepper cause we like the heat.

But I'm sure the jalapeno takes it up a notch!

Point!

Al


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 23, 2016)

I put 3 jalepenos in with 6 cups of water and 2.5 pounds of belly. I like the hotness. Tastes like a hot pepper too. Gonna try it on a BLT.


----------



## wurkenman (Jan 3, 2017)

The jalapeño bacon is a huge hit.  I will make 50/50 batches in the future. Smoked and smoked jalapeño. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------

